# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Doubter

## doubter

hallo beste forum leden,
ik ben 42 jaar, vrouw, moeder , ik werk 28 uur p week, gescheiden,
en weer in relatie met een nieuwe vriend,
en dat laatste is vooral de reden dat ik hier ben,
want die relatie gaat niet goed en ik weet niet goed wat ik er mee aan moet.
mijn leven vind ik zelf nog al complex, met veel heuvels en dalen, maar ook veel toppen.
ik ben een slechte slaper en er lopen onderzoeken naar slaap apneu,
ik ga moe naar bed en sta moe op, mijn lichaam begint er over te zeuren,
en soms weet ik het gewoon even allemaal niet meer, maar wil me daarin niet laten kennen en probeer zoveel mogelijk gewoon door te gaan, met de nadruk op 'gewoon'.

----------


## sietske763

ik denk dat je dit je vriend moet vertellen en erover praten,
miss maak je je voor niets zorgen en neemt hij je met je klachten en wellicht wat hulp.
ik ben ook altijd moe en een slechte slaper en nog een bult bagage en dat heeft mijn 2e man er gewoon ""bijgenomen"" het hoort bij mij......en de slechte dagen doet hij de meeste dingen en gaat mee naar alle onderzoeken en doorverwijzingen naar specialisten, uren wachten op de eerste hulp in het ZH en ga zo maar door...

of heeft dit niets met je vriend te maken en zijn er andere obstakels??

----------


## doubter

hoi sietske763, dank je voor je reactie,
uiteraard bespreek ik de problemen met mijn vriend, mijn slaap problemen hebben hier overigens niets mee te maken, die had ik altijd al.
Ik wil zo graag dat het goed gaat tussen mij en mijn vriend, maar op de een of andere manier 'wil' het niet.
er een punt achter zetten zou misschien beter zijn, maar ik ben een doorzetter, ik geef niet makkelijk op. het probleem is juist dat hij t helemaal geweldig vindt bij mij,
maar ik niet bij hem.

----------


## dotito

@Doubter, Welkom bij MediCity,


Enige wat helpt zoals Sietske ook al zei is praten praten en nog is praten.....In elke relatie is iets en geen een is perfect! En als je dan mindere periode hebt, denkt eens mens al snel van.....de beste manier is ieder onze eigen weg!! Goed dat je een doorzetter bent, en dat je er voor vecht. En als je hem echt graag ziet....komen jullie er zeker uit!! Maar je moet wel zeggen tegen je vriend wat je stoort, of wat het probleem is? Pas dan kan je alleen maar gelukkig worden. En dat alleen kan jij maar doen!!

Wens je nog heel veel succes, en hoop dat het snel goed komt! Leven is veel tekort. Beter gelukkig  :Smile:  alleen.....dan ongelukkig  :Frown:  met twee.


Groetjes do  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@doupter,
zou je heel graag advies willen geven, maar dat kan niet omdat het grote ""waarom"" niet bekend is.....
snap wel als je dit prive wil houden, maar je kan ook altijd iemand een PM sturen, dat is een prive mail.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Welkom Doubter,
Wat ik je wil vragen is; Heb je je tijd genomen om je vorige relatie te verwerken? Dat is ook heel belangrijk. 
Wens je heel veel sterkte en wijsheid. Dotito en Sietske hebben al goede adviezen gegeven. Daar sluit ik mij bij aan.

----------


## anfra

Dag Doubter, ik kan jou redelijk volgen betreffende jouw insteek. Links en rechts om mij heen hoor ik veel en zie ik kenmerken van mensen die zich onbewust bloot geven betreffende het plezier dat ze beleven in hun leven. lees; hun relatie.
Ik denk dat je los van alle raadgevingen zelf de berg op moet lopen om er achter te komen wat een prachtige horizon aan de andere kant van die berg daar eventueel verscholen kan liggen. Maar zeker weten doe je het nooit. Wellicht is het daarom zinvol om samen te zoeken naar de beperkingen, gruwels, of andere facts..Tja..een beetje grof beschreven hè. die misschien minder groot zijn dan ze lijken om nadien samen de berg te kunnen beklimmen.. jij en jouw vriend.. zij aan zij en hand in hand

----------


## doubter

dank voor jullie reacties,
het is moeilijk kort samen te vatten wat 'het probleem'is 
misschien kan ik er beter een topic over openen.

----------

